# Photographing your work



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 22, 2014)

This might not be the right section for this topic but I could use some input on taking pictures of my work. Anyways I only have my iphone 5 to take pictures, it seems to work fine with small stuff like calls and pens but seems to suck with larger things like cutting boards. Are there any decent cameras that don't cost an arm and a leg and take good pictures, or any suggestions on taking better pictures. I need to buy a light or something as well, all i have is kitchen lights that aren't any good and just get shadows when i get good lighting. It's frustrating trying to take pictures of good looking wood and stuff and the character not showing which probably hinder sales online. So any advice on taking better pics, inexpensive camera, possibly pictures of the setups you use to take pictures of your work you're trying to sell. Thanks.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 22, 2014)

I mean it's crazy how much great detail I've gotten on pictures of small things but can't with larger pieces. Obviously the picture isn't wood but you know how big a bee is, just to give perspective of how good it can take of small stuff with an iPhone


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2014)

Joseph - Try an app call Blux Pro. It has a lot of options that allow you to adjust lighting and exposure settings before you take the pic and see what it will look like prior to taking the pic. It will also allow for multiple focal points that seems to help me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2014)

Would these help?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004TEFTI6...olid=815LHE5EHXPZ&coliid=I395N8N8G9RTCH&psc=1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 22, 2014)

I have a Polaroid you can borrow bud

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 22, 2014)

If you are keeping to your iPhone, I would say that the biggest update you can do to your picture taking process is to take pictures outside in full daylight on a background that has a good contrast with the piece you are photographing. The main key to your iPhone picture is providing the smaller sensor with enough light to really capture as much detail as possible. You don't want the camera to activate the flash the quality will go down very quickly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

